# Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits available



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Now you can own a piece of VWR history! *








We have recently acquired a VERY small number of new, never installed, genuine Beetle RSI bodykits from VWR. Originally ONLY available to teams overseas competing in the Neu Beetle Cup, these kits have never been available to the public until now. This is a truly unique opportunity for Neu Beetle enthusiasts and collectors. 
The RSi kits comprise: 
Front extended bumpers 
Rear extended bumpers 
4 Complete wide body fenders 
Aerodynamic side skirts 
Lower door skirts 
Large (Whale Tail) rear spoiler 
Smaller high level spoiler 
More information can be found at:
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits available (apex)*

only $4550 (plus freight I would imagine). Well that is better then $10k it used to be and the $6k price for the knock off ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits available (apex)*

is it possible to buy JUST the fenders?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_is it possible to buy JUST the fenders?

no, extra width and the 'edge' that carries through the fenders/bumpers -- wouldn't work without the whole kit (fenders/bumpers).


_Modified by gt2437 at 1:39 AM 10-19-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (gt2437)*

Can the kit be pieced out? I.E. can you purchase just the upper wing?


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (SMOOTH)*

Now thats a AWSOME DEAL!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I had the cash I would definatley do it but I already chopped up and modifed my BBC bodykit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

-Paul


----------



## B5variant (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (BugBoy4Life)*

hot kit - 
but damn - 
that's the current price of the car - is it fiberglass or urethane? anyone know?
bugboy - you know you want it







that's the cost of your entier project








i want it too - but where i will get the cash - i dunno


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (B5variant)*

If its the oem kit its urethane(sp)...someone best pick one of these up, wish i had the cash.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (europower_TS)*

i am fairly sure it is urethane like the factory bumpers and fenders.
the only thing I don't like about the kit is that it does not come w/ fender liners and the originals won't work. Therefore you have run w/o fender liners or make some up.
It may be nit-picking, but just something that bugged me.


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (gt2437)*

These are made by VW of the same PU-R Rim material as stock parts.
Unfortunately we can not split up the kits at this time. All must be sold as complete kits.


----------



## robino (Oct 10, 2004)

no inner fenders?


----------



## rebivince (Oct 24, 2004)

As far as i am concerned i'm not sure it is not fiberglass items. 
i have bought used CUP parts in germany and i can confirm you it is in fiberglass.
Only RSI ones are in urethane. You can see the difference between RSI and CUP parts by the indicators whole on the front bumper.
So it isn't true to say that these are RSI parts as they are CUP parts


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (rebivince)*

>> isn't true to say that these are RSI parts as they are CUP parts 
You are mistaken.
These are RSi parts made in the VW factory along side the standard Beetle parts. They are Poly Urethane - RIM. The Cup parts you talk about are copies made by VWR in Germany for the race cars in the German Cup series.


----------



## rebivince (Oct 24, 2004)

ok so if it isn't cup parts but RSI parts it is a good opportunity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is my Cup







(work in progress)











_Modified by rebivince at 12:19 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (rebivince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebivince* »_.........here is my Cup







(work in progress)


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Lookin' good!


----------



## burningchrome (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Hey Rebivince, you interested in just buying a complete RSi?


_Modified by burningchrome at 7:04 PM 10-28-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (rebivince)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebivince* »_ok so if it isn't cup parts but RSI parts it is a good opportunity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is my Cup








(work in progress)








_Modified by rebivince at 12:19 PM 10-25-2004_


Wow! Nice got more photos?


----------



## rebivince (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*

my car is not finished yet








work in progress HERE
more pictures HERE


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (rebivince)*

And it's _already_ looking great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

The link on this page goes to the New Beetle French Club and my car is posted on that site! But the sad news is that my wife translated it for me and the french are talking smack about my car. Sorry guys at the time I built my Cup Car the option for the side skirts, larger fenders, and upper rear wing weren't available in the states.


_Modified by SMOOTH at 1:59 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits - New Photos*

Some folks wanted more pics....
















More info...
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3


----------



## NBTurboFreak (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits - New Photos (apex)*

I really want to get that kit. Currently in the process of fixing my first bug (found a bridge). Got the check from the insurance and now just waiting to see how much the front frame is gonna cost then I will know if I can get the kit if there are any left at that time.


----------



## xechcorx (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey I have interest in a few other RSI Items. How limited are you on what you can get from VWR?


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

damn im too poor.


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits available (apex)*

A few more kits have arrived. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Info:
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3


----------



## djrado (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (RSi) kits available (apex)*

*I betta start breaking kids piggy bank


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Rare Factory Beetle Cup (djrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djrado* »_*I betta start breaking kids piggy bank


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

The only thing that isn't fantastic about this kit is what if you get into an accident where someone damages a fender beyond repair? Would you have to buy the whole kit again just to replace the fender or whatever piece is damaged?


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Brown E)*

That is exactly my questions. I have heard from other org members that you do have to buy the whole kit if you need to replace one piece. Im sticking with the SF Kit. Sadly no fenders but it still looks good.


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Short Answer: YES !
I'm not sure what other members were referencing as these real VWR Beetle Cup kits were not previously available to anyone who did not have a race car VIN registered with VWR. Those teams could always get spares.
But now that the NBCup has ended and these kits are available to the general public through us, I can tell you that YES if you have an accident we will be able to replace parts. However, it must be understod that once these are gone...they are gone forwever. I would estimate that the supply of whole kits will last through the end of the year or partially into next year. And a few fenders and bumpers may be available for a short time thereafter.
If you are worried about damage, buy 2








http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3
- Bildon Motorsport


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

The price isn't bad for what you're getting. But as far as insurance purposes on getting replacement parts I'd like more of a gurantee that there will be parts out there that i'd be able to find..or get ahold of whenever or if ever an accident occurs. Sure right now it seems like there will be the ability to replace the parts due to the amount of kits yall "currently" have. But when the kits are no longer available what then? 
I'm not trying to dog or rag on you at all whatsoever but this is a big purchase for some of us beetle guys and more like an investment. I wouldn't want my investment to go down the drain simply because a particular part is destroyed and then unavailable at a later time. Otherwise I would probably consider it.


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

>> I'd like more of a gurantee 
Not possible. You're buying a peice of history enabling you to build an instant classic.
Production stopped on these NBC parts years ago.


----------



## -KIX- (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (apex)*

I have the rims the suspension, tuned to 223bhp the remus etc just missing the kit, but I guess shipping to Mexico would be EXPENSIVE, can you quote me on price+shiping?


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (-KIX-)*

>> shipping to Mexico would be EXPENSIVE
We just shipped one to Mexico! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM or email us for details.
Link on post above.
Still have a few of these babies left!


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Only a few left*

Bump for a few kits still left.... once gone they are history!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

wish i had that kinda cash... oh well...


----------



## BaBy BuG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

I would totally buy this Kit... My fiance and I love the RSi beetle and hopefully one day it will be available on this side of the pond...


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (BaBy BuG)*

>> I would totally buy this Kit...
It's available on this side of the pond. We're in USA. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3
- Bill


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

What about the Mrk II kit are there any plans to get your hands on them?


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Only a few left (apex)*

Still have some left... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: Only a few left (apex)*

We have approx 50 cup wheels left to go with these kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...Nav=3


----------



## turboS187 (Feb 1, 2005)

how much for the wheels?
oh wait..........the wheels come with the kit?


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (turboS187)*

The wheels do not come with the body kit.
Here are pics and more info:
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...av=10


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (apex)*








bump for still available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (apex)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (apex)*

So very tempting, if I had the free cash to get one. I'd be ALL over one of these kits for my car. Wheels too.


----------



## diddy2000 (Jan 3, 2005)

how much?


----------



## apex (Mar 30, 2000)

*Re: (diddy2000)*

>> how much?
See the link in the first post.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (apex)*

Any kits left Bill?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

if i had the money, i would!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

im about to just buy a kit.


----------



## Adrenaline X GAMES (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*

In My opinion $4500 is way to high,if prices can drop from $10000 to $6000 and now to $4500 they will go down to where they should be-around $2500 just wait lil bit










_Modified by Adrenaline X GAMES at 5:59 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Adrenaline X GAMES)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adrenaline X GAMES* »_In My opinion $4500 is way to high,if prices can drop from $10000 to $6000 and now to $4500 they will go down to where they should be-around $2500 just wait lil bit









Just wanna know if Bildon is still in business and if they have any kits left. Just answering machine when u call, don't call back and do not respond to e-mails.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BUG* »_im about to just buy a kit.

From whom?


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

anybody know who else might have these? Bildon dosnet seem to reply to inquiries...busy? gone? need the inofe


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (brucelee91)*

They are really hard to get a hold of. Your best bet is to find one over seas. thats what I did. I got it cheaper than they could have gotten me one. Now These kits are a pain in the A** to install. I have over a grand in brackets and they still don't line up nicely. These kits aren't even US street legal due to no side markers and some of the parts are imposable to find unless you know someone over seas with an RSi to get them parts from. Hears a link to photos of my car http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3470845


_Modified by VR6BUG at 12:13 AM 10-7-2007_


----------

